# Mounting Pipe Perpendicular to I-Beam



## Footer (Apr 12, 2012)

We are wanting to put an US/DS pipe both SL and SR to hang taildowns off of. SL I have a chunky piece of unistrut mounted into concrete. SR is another matter. Below our rail gallery we have a series of I-Beams on 3' centers supporting the rail. The beams run SL/SR. What I would like to do is attach a pipe perpendicular to the beams. I am looking for a piece of rated hardware that will do this. I have found stuff for EMT and sprinkler pipe, but nothing with a load rating. I know I could go beam clamp to chain/batten clamp, but I would like something a bit cleaner. 

Basically, something that does something like this, but rated and a bit more beefy... 



All of this will be signed off by our engineering dept. before it gets installed, so don't freak out on me with that...


----------



## BillESC (Apr 12, 2012)

If it is permanent or even semi-permanent you could drill the I Beam flanges and use U bolts. It would be load rated. Not a lot of fun, but safe.


----------



## epimetheus (Apr 12, 2012)

Gravlock Coupler

How about this?


----------



## soundman (Apr 19, 2012)

What about this Mcgyver Clamp / Adjustable Rod Beam Clamp / Carriages, Clews, Trim Clamp, Rigging & Hoists / Rope & Rigging Hardware / Home - Mutual Hardware


----------



## bobthebob (Jun 1, 2012)

epimetheus said:


> Gravlock Coupler
> 
> How about this?



cool! 
bookmarking that for later reference!


----------



## bobthebob (Jun 1, 2012)

soundman said:


> What about this Mcgyver Clamp / Adjustable Rod Beam Clamp / Carriages, Clews, Trim Clamp, Rigging & Hoists / Rope & Rigging Hardware / Home - Mutual Hardware



also very cool! 
and it's always great learning about a new vendor. cheers.


----------

